# A token of my appreciation



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

These little guys are not much. But when my son and I are at a event ,we make these little paracord people. If we see a veteran or service member ,we call them over, tell them thank you and hand them one of these.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

That is a fantastic idea. Thank you for this!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That's very nice of you.


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

Very cool.
I found little paracord zombies i wanted to try.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

HardcoreSlot said:


> Very cool.
> I found little paracord zombies i wanted to try.


Here's my hunter zombie. I was asked how much as I was making the little guy. I said not sure. You name the price. He bought 4 at $5 each. I was shocked.


----------

